# Can I overclock my onboard graphics card ?



## koolent (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I wanted to know whether I can overclock my Graphics Card Which is

Intel GMA 3100 (No X3100) 256 MB

Motherboard : MSI 7525 (Boston) v1.0

I have a non overclockable board but I overclocked my Intel core 2 duo E7400 @ 2.8 GHz to 3.5 GHz..

 Is there any way to overclock the onboard graphics card ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

not worth it. the IGP is extremely slow. even if you make it run at double the clock, i doubt you'll see any difference. BTW if you already have a GPU whats the point of overclocking the IGP?


----------



## koolent (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm.. Ryt bt still tell me.. How ?? So that I can help my frnd..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 23, 2012)

koolent said:


> Hmm.. Ryt bt still tell me.. How ?? So that I can help my frnd..



You mentioned in first post that you overclocked *your* processor. Now from where you friend comes?


----------



## koolent (Feb 23, 2012)

From his house..  jst kidding..

Plz don't ask questions yaar tell me something.. I have overclocked my processor..


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

No you can't.


----------



## koolent (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm.. Nw that ws cool


----------

